

How To Use Nginx as a Global Traffic Director - hernantz
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-nginx-as-a-global-traffic-director-on-debian-or-ubuntu

======
ashayh
Nice article. But one should also solve this problem a layer that comes before
HTTP. Use a DNS provider (or roll your own) that uses anycast to return
geographically closes IP address for your HTTP servers.

